# How to Give Yourself an Enema in a Survival Situation



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

name says it all.


[YOUTUBE]rvZ8x8THSrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

OH MY! He pulled down his pants! YUCK YUCK!
(no exposed private parts)
Why did I click on this?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't imagine the times I've been in the woods and thought, "I wish I could give myself an enema now."

Thanks, Elkhound!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Isn't anyone else a little curious as to WHY Elk was searching this particular topic? 

Hi Elk {{waves}} LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ernie said:


> I can't imagine the times I've been in the woods and thought, "I wish I could give myself an enema now."
> 
> Thanks, Elkhound!


a man that lives in drought areas needs to know these things....guess what?....it can be used to save other critters as well.a poor mans emergency IV.i have seen it used on hunting dogs alot.only on dogs the used those giant bulbs used in auto industry like a giant eye dropper .


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Isn't anyone else a little curious as to WHY Elk was searching this particular topic?
> 
> Hi Elk {{waves}} LOL


well to be honest.....this is a neighbor of mine here in the mtns....he is vastly knowledgeable in ways of survival and self reliance.he even makes his own black powder for hunting.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

beaglebiz said:


> OH MY! He pulled down his pants! YUCK YUCK!
> (no exposed private parts)
> Why did I click on this?



did you think the entry point for an enema was a ear on the side of ya noggin.....:sob: ........:nana: :smack. glad i posted it to set ya straight on how to do this.....just funnin ya !!...ROFLMAO

michael hawke done it on man-woman-wild....but done it sitting up with dirty water from the front of the boat.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

<< shakes head and walks away>>


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, without having to view the vid. why would one need to do this, to theirself or a dog or whatever,just give me a hint.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

elkhound said:


> a man that lives in drought areas needs to know these things....guess what?....it can be used to save other critters as well.a poor mans emergency IV.i have seen it used on hunting dogs alot.only on dogs the used those giant bulbs used in auto industry like a giant eye dropper .


I've never particularly heard that water could be absorbed from the rectum. 

I prefer to take mine the old fashioned way. 

Did they do it on the hunting dogs as punishment? "Find the raccoon, dog, or we get the bulb."

I suppose it's useful, somehow, but I don't think I'll be doing it anytime soon. I'm 42 years old and I've never needed an enema, so I can't imagine that I'll suddenly need one in a survival situation.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Ok, without having to view the vid. why would one need to do this, to theirself or a dog or whatever,just give me a hint.


its for a way to deal with dehydration.rapid intake of fluids and a way to use suspect water that you have no way of filtering or boiling to make safe.but mainly you can use unsafe water and not puke ya fluids back out.

if a person becomes unconscious and cant drink or has injury they can be saved like this.seen dogs that their head and neck just flop like a dish rag be saved.

on critters with loose skin you can also use a giant needle with a very large holding capacity to inject lactated ringers under the skin.i have saved sick puppies like this.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the hint, Ernie. Yaknow elkhound, this is how they think Maryln Monroe was overdosed/mudered( no suside ) Phenobarbatol enema.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Ernie changes in diet can really affect that old digestive tract and constipation can be more than just a pain in the butt--it can lead to dangerous problems. Trust me...when the colon is unhappy you will know it (I just lost a foot of mine to diveticular disease). I'm only a few years older than you and had a penchant for eating lots of nuts and seeds. So you just never know.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Tommyice said:


> Ernie changes in diet can really affect that old digestive tract and constipation can be more than just a pain in the butt--it can lead to dangerous problems. Trust me...when the colon is unhappy you will know it (I just lost a foot of mine to diveticular disease). I'm only a few years older than you and had a penchant for eating lots of nuts and seeds. So you just never know.


Alright, I'll reserve the use of the enema for if I haven't taken a crap in a week. I'm known in these parts for my regularity and prodigious output. 

Anyone around helping me with that enema better stand well back and wear old clothes.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> << shakes head and walks away>>


its about survival education.

i guess my life has been vastly different growing up and working with livestock and being in the wilds.

wanna know how to give mouth to mouth to a 600pound steer that has stopped breathing....or a dog for that matter.

had a steer in the head-shoot and he got all crazy and pinched his neck and he passed out from no air.thank goodness the shoot had emergency side door open on it.got him pulled around and capped off one nostril and blew in the other one while holding his mouth closed tight as possible so air would go to lungs.revived him but he was addled for a very long time.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Thanks for the hint, Ernie. Yaknow elkhound, this is how they think Maryln Monroe was overdosed/mudered( no suside ) Phenobarbatol enema.


i never heard that theory about her death


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i never heard that theory about her death


 Ya, politics ,she knew too much(messing with those Kennedy boys) and Aurther Miller was a communist.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

elkhound said:


> its about survival education.
> 
> i guess my life has been vastly different growing up and working with livestock and being in the wilds.
> 
> ...


I did that once on a newborn lamb. The lamb came to ok and got to breathing again, but I felt all dizzy for awhile and had to lay down in the stall.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Actually, I can provide a real-life situation, too, that might sort of parallel or duplicate some SHTF or bug-out circumstances. Many years back, I had a wonderful (mostly) experience doing an 8-day (motorized pontoon) raft rapids-shoot trip down the Grand Canyon with a bunch of younger university undergrads and their profs as the final reward for completing a big course on all aspects of the canyon. If you aren't aware, it's freakin' *hot* and dry down there on the actual river, other than for the water itself.

Carrying your food for over a week without resupply, too, the planning focused on calorie-dense stuff, like cheeses and nuts, and laid off bulk and fiber. Did I mention it was dry, very low air humidity? So, rather hard to stay hydrated, too, despite constant efforts to do so. At the end, I became, well, very painfully aware I hadn't taken a dump for the entire trip. I think I have had problems from scarring, shall we say, ever since then. Reading this thread, it occurs to me that I'd've been a *lot* better off if I'd had an enema whether self-administered or not, after about 4-5 days of the trip.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ernie said:


> I did that once on a newborn lamb. The lamb came to ok and got to breathing again, but I felt all dizzy for awhile and had to lay down in the stall.


see its about survival...be it a lamb sold for cash in future or a lamb to be grown out and home slaughtered to keep the family fed.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

DryHeat said:


> Actually, I can provide a real-life situation, too, that might sort of parallel or duplicate some SHTF or bug-out circumstances. Many years back, I had a wonderful (mostly) experience doing an 8-day (motorized pontoon) raft rapids-shoot trip down the Grand Canyon with a bunch of younger university undergrads and their profs as the final reward for completing a big course on all aspects of the canyon. If you aren't aware, it's freakin' *hot* and dry down there on the actual river, other than for the water itself.
> 
> Carrying your food for over a week without resupply, too, the planning focused on calorie-dense stuff, like cheeses and nuts, and laid off bulk and fiber. Did I mention it was dry, very low air humidity? So, rather hard to stay hydrated, too, despite constant efforts to do so. At the end, I became, well, very painfully aware I hadn't taken a dump for the entire trip. I think I have had problems from scarring, shall we say, ever since then. Reading this thread, it occurs to me that I'd've been a *lot* better off if I'd had an enema whether self-administered or not, after about 4-5 days of the trip.



thank you for posting this......we are here to learn together and share.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

What's wrong with y'all? 

If I ain't taken a dump by noon, I start to get worried. I come downstairs, get me a cup of coffee, head to the "outhouse". (I don't really have an outhouse, but I have a bucket out in the oak trees behind the cabin.)

It's really the best part of my day. I can sit down for 5 minutes without feeling guilty and I'm pretty much guaranteed that nobody is going to bother me. 

I was telling my son about your video, elk, and he asked what we'd construct such a thing out of. I told him, "We don't like to waste time, so just use a length of that 4" pvc tubing over there."


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ernie said:


> What's wrong with y'all?
> 
> If I ain't taken a dump by noon, I start to get worried. I come downstairs, get me a cup of coffee, head to the "outhouse". (I don't really have an outhouse, but I have a bucket out in the oak trees behind the cabin.)
> 
> ...



you can use a large hose and funnel and a 5 gallon bucket for a cow too.


heres a thought too....in a shtf time and you are missing meals you wont be as regular.so this for sure would help out.

but my reason for posting vid was a way to hydrate using unfiltered water and for possible injured person needing fluids.


but we have been from Marylin Monroe to givin critters mouth to nostril.we can survive...but we need all of us to do it and share life experiences.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow.

This is the best -learning-while-laughing- experience I've had in a long time! :thumb:


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

partndn said:


> Wow.
> 
> This is the best -learning-while-laughing- experience I've had in a long time! :thumb:


Yes, it really has been a cleansing experience. 

Elkhound may have started a movement!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

well since yall love this thread...i went and found clip of Ruth Hawke helping Michael Hawke use the dirty water on the boat while lost at sea.

[YOUTUBE]vAaGGM0B8oM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all kiddin aside though it might be a good thing to know especially for someone like me. we're not all like Ernie.regular as clockwork. I have to take milk of magnesia every night. I buy it in cases and heaven help me if I miss a night. might come a time when I can't get any. ~Georgia


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> all kiddin aside though it might be a good thing to know especially for someone like me. we're not all like Ernie.regular as clockwork. I have to take milk of magnesia every night. I buy it in cases and heaven help me if I miss a night. might come a time when I can't get any. ~Georgia


i have had more than one senior tell me that the all the things they thought were important during life changes as they got older and the most important thing now is their regular movement.but all of this goes to lack of water...mostly.

my 92 year old granny wont drink enough and i call her daily.first thing i ask are ya drinking ya water.....i say you dont want to windup in hospital because of dehydration.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

As you get older the old time tonic of a glass of kraut juice washed down with a cup of coffee does wonders to keep you regular and if the "hinges on the back porch door" are really seized up taking an ounce of olive oil before that tonic will really loosen up the back porch door without needing to call in the VFD to run a two and a half inch line in there to flush it out.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I sure am glad that this is a learning experience. Thank you for the good postings.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well i knew fluids could be put into the body this way , but i never really thought about it , how did i know , well that's an interesting story , there was a DJ in Chicago in the early 90s that went by the name Man-cow , the construction crew i worked on back then listened to the Dj's show , one day there was a discussion of a wine enema , and the shows assistant producer siad if they could find a nurse to volunteer to perform such a procedure he would try it , apparently a person can get very very drunk on a very small amount of alcohol if it can pass thru the colon into the blood stream.
they did , on the air get a nurse to do just such a thing , apparently a glass of wine is like half a bottle of tequila if it doesn't need to pass thru the stomach. and alcohol poisoning is easily possible .

so it would makes sense it would work for water also.

but i had never really thought of it until elk hound brought it up.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I knew they used to give warm-water enemas as part of the treatment for bad cases of hypothermia, along with flushing the bladder with warm saline and warm IVs. I have no idea if this is still accepted medical treatment or not. It served double duty of raising core body temperature and helping to rehydrate the person. When hypothermia gets serious, you'll lose control of your bladder as your kidneys work overtime to filter out toxins. This causes the person to become dehydrated quickly if they're not getting fluids. 

I don't think I'd recommend anyone try that technique, though. I'm sure there's a thin line between warm enough to help the person and so warm it causes more problems than it fixes.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Other than through injection directly into the bloodstream, the colon is the next fastest way to administer meds into the bloodstream. The membrane in the colon is like a sponge and it is delicate and thin. Because meds are being administered rectally rather than orally they must be in much *less* dosages because the meds are not being filtered and diluted through the liver, kidneys, digestive system. So, if the rectal dosage isn't a lot lower it is very easy to fatally overdose when administered that way. Lots of people have died from overdose of drugs administered through the colon that same dosage would not have killed them if they'd taken the drugs orally or smoked them. So if you have to administer meds rectally for some reason be on the safe side and administer in small doses.

The other reason I'm mentioning this is because I would be very hesitant about using dirty and/or unboiled, unfiltered water to administer an enema. Any bacteria or other nasties in the dirty water would be absorbed through the delicate membrane of the colon directly into the blood stream much faster than if that water were to be drank and then filtered through the digestive system. I would at the very least want to obtain clean, unpolluted water or do everything within my capabilities to treat dirty water to make it as clean as possible before using it as an enema.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Awkward discussion maybe if you've not had to deal with irregularity, but (butt?) understanding hydration, your own digestive system and how to keep things as normal as possible in a SHTF scenario can be the difference between function and constipation or worse...impaction/bloat/toxicity issues. It's a must know life skill to survive, and good knowledge for everyone. The worst thing you can do is say "Gross, I've never had a problem, I don't need to know this stuff." Okay, what if you don't need the information, but a loved one might? Also, as a livestock owner I never would have thought I'd have to know how to put down a beloved animal in an emergency situation ( correct bullet placement etc..) but I learned anyway and twice now we've had to put a large animal down humanely when calling/hauling to the vet wasn't an option. That's called, you know...... prepared!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Many responders to this thread have focused on the enema as a means to expel fecal material.......

That is just a secondary result.

It seems to me that the primary (and original) intention of this lesson was rehydration of the entire body.

So, even if you have a sound, reliable habit of daily elimination, it still is a good lesson on putting fluid back into the body.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

You haven't lived until you've had a reverse catheterization. Seems if you bleed out and need a sonogram, that's how they fill you up. I'd take an enema any day.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Isn't anyone else a little curious as to WHY Elk was searching this particular topic?
> 
> Hi Elk {{waves}} LOL


waves from a considerable distance......... LOL

dean


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

katydidagain said:


> You haven't lived until you've had a reverse catheterization. Seems if you bleed out and need a sonogram, that's how they fill you up. I'd take an enema any day.


  I'm gonna take your word for it and hope I NEVER have to figure out how that would work! Sorry you had that happen.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

katydidagain said:


> You haven't lived until you've had a reverse catheterization. Seems if you bleed out and need a sonogram, that's how they fill you up. I'd take an enema any day.


Had that before 2nd daughter's birth status sonogram. Quite interesting, for sure.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

This is an excellent educational video. As distasteful as it might seem, this is knowledge that might well save your life. Survival isn't for the faint of heart.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Ernie said:


> I can't imagine the times I've been in the woods and thought, "I wish I could give myself an enema now."
> 
> Thanks, Elkhound!


Geez!!!!!! Guys, I just spit Coke all over my puter...

Ok, now that I've overcome the hilarity, I'm actually going to watch the vid.
Thanks, Elkhound! You always come up with some GREAT informative vid's.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Surprised none of y'all from up E. Tennessee way haven't linked to this story at UTK from last year: http://gawker.com/5948435/tennessee...ress-conference-to-deny-butt-chugging-charges

Frat boy shows blood alcohol level of .40 after using the technique under discussion.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

like elk, when I was helping my 6 elderly relatives and neighbor in his late 90's, whenever we spoke on the phone, I'd ask them if they had a glass of water with them. Would politely insist they go get one, and would let them hear me swallowing with them! Huge issue for the elderly, and some not elderly.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> well to be honest.....this is a neighbor of mine here in the mtns....he is vastly knowledgeable in ways of survival and self reliance.he even makes his own black powder for hunting.



Does he use black powder for enemas too??


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> Does he use black powder for enemas too??



ROFLMAO....that would give a whole new meaning to bowel movement....:smack


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

Elkhound, thanks for the useful information,never know when someone may need emergency hydration. 

Ernie, you've done it again! Made me laugh out loud. Thanks ,that's good therapy, better than an enema any day.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

DryHeat said:


> Surprised none of y'all from up E. Tennessee way haven't linked to this story at UTK from last year: http://gawker.com/5948435/tennessee...ress-conference-to-deny-butt-chugging-charges
> 
> Frat boy shows blood alcohol level of .40 after using the technique under discussion.


That's the first thing I thought of when I read this thread!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Who says survial can't be fun for the whole family to enjoy together. I can see the photo album now. I do not laugh out loud--I have tears rolling down. You know --I bet none of us is ever going to forget this bit of knowledge-- can't wait for show and tell.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

"Why is Jim unconscious?"

"Must be from the dehydration. Y'all get his pants down while I go get a garden hose."


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, it has been an enlightening thread. I already had an understanding of how an enema worked. What was enlightening were the unsolicited revelations and confessed peccadillos of some of our HT family. Imagine the turns in conversation if'n we was all gathered round the campfire.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Unreal, here ya go, one more...........Preferably warm enema used to bring fever down. Most often used for infants and toddlers. 104 -105 temperature can be dangerous especially if it is early evening, because temperatures usually continue to increase overnight. This in combination with cooling the body with cloth dampened in rubbing alcohol or plain cool water.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Ernie said:


> "Why is Jim unconscious?"
> 
> "Must be from the dehydration. Y'all get his pants down while I go get a garden hose."


Ernie you made me laugh so hard that maybe Elk's help in finding a "solving your urinary incontinence problems in a survival situation" might be in order. ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

This is just plain weird ....... 

Ohio Rusty ><>

Sure I'm paranoid ...... but am I paranoid *enough* ??


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I wish the thread title was different. I keep running across it and thinking
""Bang bang bang! "
"Honey, we are being attacked by ZOMBIES!!!!"
"Quick, get out the enema bag!"


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ohio Rusty said:


> This is just plain weird .......
> 
> Ohio Rusty ><>
> 
> Sure I'm paranoid ...... but am I paranoid *enough* ??


at least nobody put up a movie clip from Deliverance....:teehee:....roflmao....you know how us Appalachian mtn folk are.:shrug:....lol....it wont be weird when ya got a sick person on ya hands or dieing for water and its all bad water...and theres no help.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Ah-hem, as someone who hurls relentlessly with headaches, this is info that I have researched previously. Also have had animals get plugged before and it is PAINFUL. Have to admit, have never watched a vid about it..... well I am a visual learner {rolling eyes}


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Ernie said:


> "Why is Jim unconscious?"
> 
> "Must be from the dehydration. Y'all get his pants down while I go get a garden hose."


Uh, couldn't you have chosen another name? Maybe Ralph?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Farmer Willy said:


> Yes, it has been an enlightening thread. I already had an understanding of how an enema worked. What was enlightening were the unsolicited revelations and confessed peccadillos of some of our HT family. Imagine the turns in conversation if'n we was all gathered round the campfire.


Yes, imagine having this conversation while passing a bottle around the campfire.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

katy said:


> Unreal, here ya go, one more...........Preferably warm enema used to bring fever down. Most often used for infants and toddlers. 104 -105 temperature can be dangerous especially if it is early evening, because temperatures usually continue to increase overnight. This in combination with cooling the body with cloth dampened in rubbing alcohol or plain cool water.


A bathtub full of water works well, in the bath tub. I'm thinking that much water in the enema bag would be a little hard to handle.


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

An enema is an excellent way to hydrate someone who can't keep fluids down. If you mix in a little (tiny bit or it will burn) bit of salt and baking soda you can get the electrolytes up too. 
If I was at a point where I couldn't keep anything down an enema with a crushed Vit C tablet, a pinch of salt and a bit of honey is what I'd do. It keeps a person hydrated and gives the body the energy it needs to fight off infection.


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

katy said:


> Unreal, here ya go, one more...........Preferably warm enema used to bring fever down. Most often used for infants and toddlers. 104 -105 temperature can be dangerous especially if it is early evening, because temperatures usually continue to increase overnight. This in combination with cooling the body with cloth dampened in rubbing alcohol or plain cool water.


Do not use rubbing alcohol to reduce a fever! This a two part problem, first and most likely, is that it cools the body too quickly causing shivers which then raises the body temp again making it counter productive.
Second is that wiping alcohol all over the body allows your body to absorb the the alcohol, which can cause alcohol poisoning, more likely in a child than an adult but even just exposure to the vapors for that length of time can cause problems. 

There also is nothing inherently dangerous about a fever, even a high one. Febrile seizures (when the body seizes from a fever) are scary but not life threatening (assuming the person is in a safe place where they aren't going to hit their head or fall as a result of the seizure) The main risk of a high fever is dehydration otherwise the only risk is to someone who has a damaged hypothalamus (which can result from repeated heat exhaustion). The hypothalamus is the body's regulator and it won't allow a fever to go much above 105 (this number actually varies for each individual as we all have our own "normal") 
The only thing that should be done about a fever is to keep the person comfortable. A damp cloth and wet hair to cause some evap cooling, a tepid (Not cold!) bath or acetaminophen if they are truly miserable. Really though a fever should be allowed to run it's course with focus being on hydration and comfort.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

deaconjim said:


> A bathtub full of water works well, in the bath tub. I'm thinking that much water in the enema bag would be a little hard to handle.


I'm wondering where one acquires an enema bag capable of holding a tubful of water. Yeah, I know, Google is your friend.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Not to be too gross, but fecal transplants (fecal bacteriotherapy) can be life saving, and can be accomplished via enema.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bump this thread....devil made me do it :ashamed: ...roflmao....for the new folks !


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Elk, always so helpfull


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Elk, always so helpfull


:thumb:...i dont want people to not know how to hydrate themselves if all they have is bad water to drink or have injury and cant drink.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I would be too shy to have started this thread, but it's a good one (for information AND entertainment).  Ernie, I pulled something laughing at your posts....

We have an enema bag (which also has a nozzle for feminine use, although that's not recommended for healthy parts). We've never had to use it, and it's one of those things you buy and hide in the back of the closet. For someone too sick to drink or take medicine, an enema would be crucial. You could dissolve medication in the water and give it rectally. And of course you could help someone get the plumbing cleared out if needed. I have glycerin suppositories to help with constipation, and someone could also drink water with epsom salts in it (that's the active ingredient in Milk of Magnesia).


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

While I was already aware of this, this thread made lol.

It also reminded me of a South Park episode I saw when I was still watching a lot of tv. In the episode they were inserting food into the rectum and having bm's from their mouths. Then without proof a "scientist" got on the news and said it was super healthy but had no proof, so then everyone was doing it. Sounds gross but it was hilarious, and it even made fun of the herd mentality during the episode to.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

This is an old thread that should have stayed buried.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> This is an old thread that should have stayed buried.





AngieM2 said:


> Not taboo in this forum. We should pull up some of the t-p threads, or ladies monthly prep threads.


angie posted over in another thread that we had a few old threads about tp and some subjects that some people deem sensitive and this goes right along with that in my mind..the female pee thread....if you find this offensive..you might have troubles in a real shtf.....its pretty easy to just not read. 

i see all kinds of threads on this forum i dont participate in..this is survival forum where non conventional methods that may be life saving in emergency or shtf situations are at....not a tea table set for afternoon sippin.

just cause you dont wana read or discuss doesnt mean others cant talk and learn.


same reason i bumped doolemoms toilepaper thread !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

An enima is critical if your dehydrated. Have you ever tried to get a vein of a person who is critically dehydrated? Often the vein collapses. That happened with my dd at the age of 4. She was so sick she got roto virus from a new calf. She had to have an enima to hyper hydrate. Back in the day the treatment for dissintary was eating poop of a health animal or human. Manure tea is often a cure for stomach and digestive issues.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I concur that this is vital information.
We as a culture have gotten much more squeamish and separated from the basics of life, it seems.

And I agree with Paumon as well.
It is an excellent way to rush meds/herbs when you need them or if the person is vomiting too badly to keep anything down or has an injury etc.. that precludes taking by mouth.

You can get a lot more faster via an enema than by mouth.
When you take something by mouth it has to go all the way down, with just a little being absorbed along the way. Into the stomach and then into the intestines before it is absorbed in.

Or.. you can just skip the long way and go straight to the 'end'. 

Also.. you can hold medications or teas etc.. in your mouth or tuck it under your tuck or between your cheek and gum for a faster absorption too.

Also very vital if a person is unconscious. You can still get rehydration into them or medications.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

its funny you should mention that chickenista..i had a co worker trying to stop dipping tobacco .one day we had this box of crushed tea bags that couldnt go out.he said i wonder if i dipped tea it would take my mind off it...in goes a big dip and a bit later he came by and his eyes were wide open ...he said that dip done give me a big jolt of caffeine....roflmao


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Another FYI. All medications the hospital gave my dd was via the rectum. She threw up every thing. The colon absorbs everything rapidly. You need a huge burst of energy take a cool coffee enema. It ranks up there with illegal drugs.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

hurryiml8 said:


> That's the first thing I thought of when I read this thread!


You know I was sitting here reading through this thread and in my highly enlightened state, all I could think of was why would anyone need an instructional video for something like this? Then your post showed up reminding me of exactly why such needs exist. Behind every warning label, there is a story. :facepalm::buds:


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I also want to add If a person needs a repeat enema you need to add salt. If you brig Down the electrolytes in the body too much it will cause heart failure. I keep potassium and sea salt on hand always. My dd and I had the issues of too much Iv fluid and caused heat issues. Hers from roto virus mine from bleeding to death with the loss of my baby. The real salt was critical in our muscle function.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

interesting thread for sure


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Diet coke and mentos?


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

hawgsquatch said:


> Diet coke and mentos?



I'd like to see the mythbusters cover that one.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Now that's funny right there!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have never seen any need for an enema in the woods. However I recently had a medical procedure done where I had to have an enema before the procedure. In 2 weeks I go in for a surgery, they want me to have had one immediately before I check-in.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I remember seeing a show that had strange addictions or something and there was a couple that did coffee enemas like up to 12 times a day! this thread reminded me of it- they were so addicted to it that they quit working outside the home- they got like data entry jobs they could do from home-


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I love coffee...I work from home....:facepalm:

But I like it in the top end!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

The comments on the video- are pretty littered with swear words- fair warning


The best part of waking up is Folgers in my butt.....:sing:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

becka made me snort...roflmao


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

@Becka All I can do is post this in reply to your Folgers post--it's oddly appropriate.









One word of caution....if you're thinking of using it to administer medication, keep in mind that medications that are intended for oral use are made to go through the acids and enzymes in your stomach and degrade slowly before reaching your colon (where most medications and nutrients are absorbed). You could easily mis-dose.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Bwwwwhhhaaa I made ya'll laugh!!!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

New folgers slogan. 

I snorted too!


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Delete


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I had no idea an enema could be used for hydration ! I always thought it was more for "extraction". 
Wow. Good to know. I think. Personally I'd rather try to start an IV .... But you never know when you will need this info !!


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

ET1 SS said:


> I have never seen any need for an enema in the woods. However I recently had a medical procedure done where I had to have an enema before the procedure. In 2 weeks I go in for a surgery, they want me to have had one immediately before I check-in.


Sometimes it's not about need man...it's about....like....want maaaan.


----------

